# Songs that cheer you up!



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Pretty self-explanatory, really! Name or post a song that perks you up when you are feeling blue.

I've got a thousand and eight of these, but I'll start off with "Tighten Up" by Archie Bell and the Drells. The version on youtube is no good, so check it out here instead. http://www.last.fm/music/Archie+Bell+and+The+Drells/_/Tighten+Up

This song is deadly infectious! It's more or less impossible to listen to the whole thing through without breaking out into full-on dance mode (for this reason I tend not to listen to it when there are others around, they'd only be brought to shame by the freshness of my moves).

Bonus points if you do The Fishstick! (and double bonus points if you are already a practitioner of this most exalted of dances)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2520126443


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

What a Wonderful World, Louis Armstrong. Should cheer just about everyone up.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Totally this one.

Arrrghh!!


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

Pretty much anything by Apparatschik. They're such a fun, upbeat band!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

The infamous YATTA dance. 





Caramelldansen! (There is a video of me dancing to this song in public in a group to this at my most recent anime con. Ask!):


----------



## burlips (Dec 21, 2009)

heaven or las vegas. without fail.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, I like this topic 

An Cafe - My favourite Beat
Maximum The Hormone - Minoreba Rock


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

This is the third time I've posted this but:

_Very Melon

_




Seriously, your life hasn't started yet until you listen to this song.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

^verry merrroonn...


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Here Comes the Sun - The Beatles





One Nation Under a Groove - Funkadelic


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Very Melon


That melon guys seems kind of angry!



SilentLoner said:


> The infamous YATTA dance.


Haha, I hadn't seen that since jr. high! Some memories just won't stay buried....



Sabriella said:


> Here Comes the Sun - The Beatles


Ooooh, good one. Hard to go wrong with The Beatles!
------------------------------------------------------------
Here's "Cough Drops", by Terry S. Taylor. Best lyrics ever!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Tiny Tim - Living in the Sunlight XD

The Cure - Why Can't I Be You

Asia - Heat of the Moment


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

"I'm Glad I Hitched My Apple Wagon To Your Star" by The Boy Least Likely To


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

There Is A Light That Never Goes Out - The Smiths


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

ohpewp said:


> Tiny Tim - Living in the Sunlight XDt


Here's a little more love for the great Tiny Tim.


----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

*
Happy Sounders - Sexy Baby*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*Maggie May - Rod Stewart*

* Sing a Song - Earth, Wind & Fire*

how do you guys do that, put the YouTube video thingy on here?


----------



## paradox002 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Nelly - Self Esteem

*


----------



## yungskrilla (Jan 5, 2010)

*?*

First of all, this is my first post...I just had a big fight with my parents because I couldn't go to school today because of..nevermind its a long story...but they aren't supporting me at all

This is a sad, but I listen to it when im feeling down...Perfect, by simple plan.

But to make me cheer up (about self esteem and my anxiety) I listen to: Beautiful by Eminem. It really has alot of messages in it, like stop trying to impress your friends...just be yourself...alot of stuff that would apply to alot of highschool and college students.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Sorry to hear you're having a rough time yungskrilla. I think most of us can definitely relate to school troubles. Don't hesitate to say hello if you need someone to talk to!

I'll throw "Crayon" by Manitoba (or Caribou if you're keeping score) into the mix. I love this song so much.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

The Darkness are frickin hilarious imo.....it's like the musical equivalent of the movie 'Snakes on a Plane' :lol


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Tiny Tim was a true artist.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Sabriella said:


> Here Comes the Sun - The Beatles


Excellent choice! Those opening notes feel like a burst of warm sunshine into a dark, cold room. It also reminds me how much I hate this weather :/


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

*


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Staind - So Far Away

because I want to feel like that some day.


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

..


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I would wake up to this song every morning if I could. It always puts me in a good mood.


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Maná- Te Llevare Al Cielo
Michael Jackson- Off The Wall(anything w/mj)
The Doors- Love Street
...........the list goes on..............


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

ahh, those were the days ... I always woke up next to a toilet!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Good gospel music often does the trick for me. For example:


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Kenny Chesney- "No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems"
_
Puts me in daydream mode._


----------



## jacksondoug3 (Sep 26, 2009)

Anything Owl City. I don't care if people say the lyrics are pointless. It's almost as if he writes songs specifically to help depressed people.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Always brightens my day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kezia (Feb 6, 2010)

At least I'm Not As Sad as I Used To Be- fun.
^it's just a happy coincidence the title is somewhat motivational


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

Clutch - "Gnome Enthusiast"






also: how do u embed YT videos? I copy+past the URL and it never works


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

_You Make My Dreams Come True_ from the film _(500) Days of Summer_. Love this song and movie.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dancing in the moonlight - Thin Lizzy

Itchycoo Park - Small Faces

Twisterella - Ride

Houses of the holy - Led Zeppelin

Dress - PJ Harvey


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

This song helps me feel a little better about my situation:


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

I made myself an entire playlist of the songs that cheer me up a few days ago.  Songs included:

A-ha "Foot of the Mountain"
Angels & Airwaves "Secret Crowds"
capsule "Eternity", "Flash Back" and "Sugarless Girl"
Cascada "Everytime We Touch"
Coldplay "Life in Technicolor"
Friendly Fires "Kiss of Life" and "Skeleton Boy"
Frou Frou "Must Be Dreaming"
Imogen Heap "Glittering Cloud" and "Heart in a Headlock"
Keane "The Frog Prince"
Kerli "The Creationist"
Lisa Miskovsky "Still Alive (Benny Benassi Mix)"
Muse "Feeling Good" (cover), "Glorious", "I Belong to You", and "MK Ultra"
Mutemath "Electrify", "Goodbye", and "Backfire"
Patrick Wolf "Accident & Emergency", "(Let's Go) Get Lost", and "The Magic Position"
Rurutia "Seirios"
Utada Hikaru "On and On" (as Utada), "Beautiful World", and "Passion"
Miyavi "Dear My Love..."


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## spazzmtazz (Apr 15, 2010)

i def. couldn't pick just one, so here are a few:

the the- this is the day
the rumble strips- girls and boys in love
new order- temptation
faith no more-underwater love
noisettes- never forget you
nofx- all outta angst
sleater kinney- oh!
melvins- a history of drunks
dead milkmen- tiny town
scissor sisters- the skins
descendents- kabuki girl
dinosaur jr- yeah we know
deerhoof- L'Amour stories
against me- we laugh at danger
spiderbait-live in a box
land of talk-young bridge
elvis costello- blame it on cain
the rezillos- mystery action
ween-the mollusk
APB-palace filled with love
le tigre- my my metrocard


----------



## Contra (Feb 23, 2010)

Gone.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

caflme said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


ahh.. memories of youth... this was what Panama City Beach was like from 1982-1989...., the years I was 18-24 ... wild/drunk times....


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Really miss water skiing


----------



## twinklingsta (Apr 14, 2010)

Breakaway - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh my god, this is hilarious...hahahaha :clap
oh the 80's...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I can see clearly now the raiiiinnn is gone....


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

*Death Metal Growls*
'In Shadows and Duuuuust'


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

^ most epic song beginning ever .... that album kicks so much a**.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

shymtealhead said:


> ^ most epic song beginning ever .... that album kicks so much a**.


Damn straight.. Well it kicks my girlfriends mum's *** and she has a pretty big ***.


----------



## Rabitt09 (Nov 5, 2009)

Gruvy king of love by Phil Collins, sorry I don,t have it on youtube.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Green Day - Good Riddance


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## MrWorry (Sep 5, 2009)

Boston - more than a feeling





Try to listen to this song before i go to work every day. Need to put on my "game" face to get through the week.


----------



## wildZero (Apr 23, 2010)




----------

